# Q on AMHR showing



## supaspot (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi Im usually on the mini forum but I have a question and I thought this could be the best place to get an answer , Ive bought a new stallion , my past stallions were either fmha or amha but this one is also registered with the AMHR , apparently he has done quite well in the past winning with both societys one of his wins is 2004 champion of champions - what exactly do you have to do to win this title ? do you need to qualify via other shows ? how many horses are usually competing for the title ? he was also 2004 top ten -is that worked out on a points system ?

sorry to appear so ignorant but Im in Ireland and amhr is not known very well over here , but Im hoping that will change ( I think the very first class for amhr horses only will be held next year lol)

sue


----------



## Minimor (Nov 20, 2010)

Champion of Champions isn't a recognized AMHR class--it is just an extra class that some shows put into their program. It is open to the Grand Champions from the show--mare, gelding and stallion--so it would be 3 entries in that class. It doesn't count toward Hall of Fame or All Star awards. So, to qualify for the class you just have to win one of the Grand Champion titles at that particular show.

Top Ten - that depends what he was top ten in. A horse can win Top Ten at Nationals--that means that he got a placing in one of the classes--almost certainly 3rd to 10th, because if he got 1st he would have been National Champion, with 2nd being Reserve National Champion.

A horse can also be top ten in the All Star awards--All Stars are year end high point awards, with points being collected at the shows throughout the year. The points awarded depend if it is a regular class, an intermediate championship or a Grand championshiop--if you look at the on-line rule book (or if you have the printed rulebook) you can find info on the All Star awards & the points given for each type of class at the end of the book in the Miscellaneous section.

Congratulations on your new stallion, and that's great to hear that Ireland will have an AMHR show in 2011!


----------



## supaspot (Nov 20, 2010)

thanks , it says amha world and amhr national top ten , sorry to dissapoint you but it isnt an amhr show its just a few classes within our all mini breeds national show , we dont have enough amhr reg horses here yet to do any more ,- but its a start


----------



## Minimor (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh, you wrote "class" and I turned it into "show"! Still, it's a good start to have those few classes, and given some times surely it will grow and you will get to have a full show.

Yep, AMHR National Top Ten would mean he showed and placed at Nationals.


----------



## JWC sr. (Dec 16, 2010)

Sounds like you have gotten a good one, congrats I am sure you will enjoy him. Who is he by the way!!


----------



## supaspot (Dec 25, 2010)

sorry John , only just spotted this , he is RHA Rangers Absolut


----------

